# meta 5.5.3 max. reifenbreite



## raumfahrer_spif (23. Dezember 2011)

hallo!
ich fahre das meta 5.5.3 von 2007. ich würde jetzt gerne die laufräder aufrüsten und dann auch breitere reifen montieren. 2.35er müssten doch machbar sein, oder!? hat jemand erfahrungen?

aus kostengründen hatte ich den kenda nevegal ins auge gefasst. jetzt lese ich aber hier im forum, dass der sehr breit bauen soll. (über 60 mm auf einer 32mm felge war die vage angabe). im netz finde ich irgendwie aber nichts und eine anfrage bei kenda war bisher erfolglos

danke für eure tipps.

gruß
michael


----------



## adrenalinmachin (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich fahre das Meta 5 Carbon.
Hinten habe in der Regel den 2.35er Larssen drauf.
Habe aber auch schon fürs Megavalanche den Onza Ibex 2.4 DH montiert gehabt.
Bei der Carbonschwinge passen auch 2.5er.
Kannst aber ja mal die Schwingenbreite nachmessen.
2.35er haben in der Regel zwischen 52 und 58mm Breite.
2.4er bis zu 62mm, je nach Hersteller.
Die Breitenangabe ist bei den Herstellern meistens auch in mm angegeben.
Zum Beispiel der Larsen TT: 26X2.35 ( 52-559 )
Die 52 in den Klammern ist die Breite in mm.

kenne leute, die hatten das Meta 6.
Und deren Schwinge ist baugleich mit der des Meta5.
Und die hatten auch schon 2,5er Reifen drauf.

Kurz und gut:

Sollte passen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

